# Nuther woof sited



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

A very dear friend of mine said a wolf was spotted among some cattle in Malad a day or two ago. Anyone else hear about this? I've asked to see a picture that was said to have been taken of it. If I get it I'll post for all to see.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

It was in the Logan Herald Friday the 18 th I think- took it out


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

ya, idaho has good amount of wolfes running around it...they'll be here soon enough


----------



## kokehead (Jan 31, 2009)

They already are here. I'm working the pipeline going through the cash/boxelder counties and a few of us watched a pair up the top of sardine canyon in early December for a couple of days.
And no they were not coyotes or dom. Dogs.
And one was killed on the bench of brigham city that was chiped with in the last year.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/outdoors/5 ... m.html.csp

Really in Samaria just south of Malad


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

dog gonit woofs needn stay awayz from heres


----------



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Just remember Utah don't have woofs, at least thats what there trying to make us believe. So remember their just big ole coyotes and take them out when seen...


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

75-125 pound coyotes soundin good to me


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Have fun they are a coming...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm scared to see what happens to the deer and elk populations in the next 10 - 15 years. I dont think the impact will be apparent looking at their behavior on the surface from a year-to-year observation. But once they have established a decent population in the state, its scary to think what the population comparisons will be from 2011-2021


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Hopefully there can be a Wolf tag draw


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

why would you want a draw? They should be at the most an over he counter tag, if not given the same protections that the coyote has.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Mr. Bax you just said exactly what is being said and has been said around me for years from what ive heard. 

The wolves were introduced and no one saw any impacts, so the bunny huggers said oh they are fine, while the hunters were saying get them out bad is going to come. Some years later all the bunny huggers have moved on and are getting wolves put into new areas while the hunters are still stuck here but now they are dealing with an over abundance of wolves, while the deer/elk populations are lacking.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm just glad we dont have these too:


----------

